# Remote Desktop - Nutzer hinzufügen?



## rikro (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich will über die RemoteDesktop-Funktion nen andren PC steuern (is ja klar, was will man sonst damit^^)...

Ich geh also auf:
Rechstklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Remote

Und aktiviere da Remotedesktop...
Nur wenn ich Nutzer hinzufügen will, kann ich nur lokale Nutzer hinzufügen, und keine aus dem Lan....

Wie füge ich Nutzer aus dem Lan ein?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rikro _
> Wie füge ich Nutzer aus dem Lan ein?


Hallo,
geht nur von dem jeweiligen Rechner aus, ansonsten 
müßtest du für alle Lan-Nutzer auf einen Rechner Konten
anlegen, ziemlich unsinnig oder !?  
Ergo, geht nicht.


----------



## rikro (9. Juni 2004)

Muss irgendwie gehen, ansonsten is die Funktion doch ziemlich sinnlos, oder?

Ausserdem...
Ich will nur von EINEM Rechner auf den andren PC zugreifen..

Das einzige Problem, was ich wirklich hab ist, dass ich den Suchpfad net ändern kann...


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rikro _
> Muss irgendwie gehen, ansonsten is die Funktion doch ziemlich sinnlos, oder?


1. die Funktion ist ziemlich sinnvoll denn wenn du auf einem Rechner
im Lan was machen mußt, brauchst du nicht hingehen.
2. ist es eine Sicherheitsfrage wenn ohne ein Konto jeder auf alles
zugreifen könnte.
3. et jet nit


----------



## rikro (9. Juni 2004)

1. Ja, ich will das fürs Lan benutzen, aus dem Grund
2. OK, wie richte ich so ein Konto ein?


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Juni 2004)

In der Computerverwaltung -> Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen ->
auf Benutzer  Rechtsklick -> Neuer Benutzer.
Auf den neuen Benutzer Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften ->Mitgliedschaft ->
Hinzufügen -> Jetzt suchen -> "Remotedesktopbenutzer" auswählen. 
So geht es bei XP pro und Win 2000, als Administrator.


----------



## rikro (10. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab das jetzt auf dem PC, auf den ich drauf will gemacht...

Nur wenn ich über Start -> Alle Programme -> Zubehör -> Kommunikation -> Remotedesktopverbindung geh, komm ich nicht drauf, er macht mir ne Fehlermeldung..


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

> Also ich hab das jetzt auf dem PC, auf den ich drauf will gemacht..


Nee, auf dem Rechner *von wo* du auf dem anderen drauf willst,
wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe.
XP oder ?


----------



## rikro (11. Juni 2004)

Mhh...

Also auf meinem Rechner einrichten

Ok, mal probieren...


----------

